# best way to seal a co2 leak



## j-gens (Dec 11, 2008)

what is the best way to seal up a co2 leak on fittings? pipe dope teflon tape etc...???


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

usually they have some type of seal between the regulator and the tank, either nylon or hard plastic. I use teflon but then there is also the liquid teflon which I hear is better. Then tighten it down tight.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Between the regulator and the tank, there should be a compressible washer of some kind (either nylon or the Perma seal kind, as accordztech mentioned). For all the other fittings, I used pipe dope. Some people like to use teflon tape, but I was afraid a little piece might get broken off and find its way into the solenoid, preventing it from fully closing. As such, I opted for pipe dope.

If you want to use teflon tape, I would recommend only using it on the fittings after the solenoid.


----------



## j-gens (Dec 11, 2008)

well thats basically what im trying to find out... if teflon tape will seal better than pipe joint compound or vice versa

i know about the permaseal and nylon washer part... i broke my permaseal (need a new one)


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I talked to my brewery place. They said they dont even worry about the threads, the seal between the grass and regulator is all they care about.

U can get them nylon seals probably anywhere


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

Cheaper to make sure all threads are sealed properly a roll of teflon tape or can of pipe dope is much cheaper than a tank full of CO2. I use teflon tape. Just make sure you don't have the tape all the way to the end of the threads leave the first thread with nothing on it. That is how you end up with pieces in the system. Some people think they have to cover all the threads and go right to the end of the pipe. Using too much pipe dope and going over the end of the pipe can also cause problems.



accordztech said:


> I talked to my brewery place. They said they dont even worry about the threads, the seal between the grass and regulator is all they care about.
> 
> U can get them nylon seals probably anywhere


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

What actually seals is the brass. There's a reason the fittings aren't steel. Tape/dope is just a form of lubricant.


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

MoonFish said:


> What actually seals is the brass. There's a reason the fittings aren't steel. Tape/dope is just a form of lubricant.


They also fill in imperfections in the pipe to make an air tight seal


----------

